# Finally Uncrating My Pm-727m



## thequietman (Oct 1, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## thequietman (Oct 8, 2016)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## tweinke (Oct 8, 2016)

I found out that the printed weight in the real world is in the category of really heavy just like you. In my case it was loaded on my trailer with a forklift from the back of the freight truck and I knew it couldn't be too far forward or my cherry picker wouldn't reach it. Well we got it about a foot too far on the trailer. No problem you think except the trailer floor is expanded metal. took about an hour to pry and wiggle that pallet far enough to get a sling on the mill.   In the end it was all worth it though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thequietman (Oct 9, 2016)

That is the truth. You just don't realize how long everything takes when dealing with items that heavy. Took two of us almost an hour to get the mill off the pallet and onto the dolly. Then another hour to get the x-table off (yes, stupid me tried to do it without loosening the gibs). Another hour to get it downstairs, with 20 minutes of it spent on the landing between first floor and the basement, trying to get it moving again. And the last hour was spend disassembling the shop crane, getting it to the basement, reassembling it, hoisting the mill high enough to slide over the stand, and then slowly positioning it so the screw holes align. Better than any gym workout.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Oct 9, 2016)

That 727 is a great mill I have it also. Sold a Harley I bought new in 73 last October, had the mill a week later.....One year old this month, that was part of the money. Currently spending the rest of the funds, for  a Lathe.. will also be a PM product. 

enjoy the new mill, cheers

greg


----------

